# Quarantine Tank questions (marine)



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello all.

I just have some random questions about a SW quarantine tank, as I'm cycling mine while I'm working on my first tank.

Anyways, what would you recommend to keep running in it when you are not hospitalizing anything in the tank- or do you leave anything running at all? In mine I just have a small heater, a small external filter, and a light. And some small decor for fish if they want to hide.

Also, is there anything else you can do with a quarantine tank, ie raise some kind of food/inverts when it is not in use? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/saltwater-setting-up-quarantine-tank-35693/ this is a great thread to start off.. i keep an extra ten gallon around with heater HOB and hood/light combo.. when needed i set it up where ever i have space and take it apart clean and put away when done .. now that i have both fesh and salt i keep a set for each....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

thatg33kgirl said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I just have some random questions about a SW quarantine tank, as I'm cycling mine while I'm working on my first tank.
> 
> ...


I see no purpose in having a permanent hospital tank. After the display is fully stocked, just break down the Q and keep it handy. If you follow proper quarantine practices, it will be hard to imagine a situation where you would decide to remove a fish from the display for the purpose of medication. Yes, you can make an argument on both sides of this discussion, but personally I just take the Q down.

This also has the added benefit of helping you resist the urge to buy "just one more fish".


----------



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

so thats why i keep buying them nad then finding i need "just one more tank".... huh and i thought the wife was just telling stories LOL


----------

